# free downloads from the Concertgebouworchestra (120th anniversary)



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

On the occassion of the 120th anniversary of the RCO: 
"Starting on October the 15th you will be able to download a free 
recording of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra every day. The 
recordings are available until the 24th of November 2008." 
Download no. 1: 
Franz Schubert - Symphony no. 8 'Unfinished' 
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Nikolaus Hamoncourt 
(recorded in 1997). 
320 kbps MP3 
http://kco.radio4.nl/?lang=en

There is registration required, but the recordings are unique!

Enjoy!

Rolf


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

That is super! Thanks a lot, Rolf!


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you Rolf for letting us know. That is very good.


Margaret


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Holy crap!

That's all I can say, as immediately afterward my jaw broke as it hit the ground...


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for interesting information...I am glad, only weak spot is that files are not divided into tracks (movements).


----------



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

These Dutch listeners seem to cough a lot.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Super site ... thanks for the link, Rolf

Presently listening to the Schubert - absolutely splendid


----------



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

Downloaded now the Symphony no 2 by Beethoven, conducted by Mariss Jansons. That is an absolutely excellent recording, superior in quality to Schubert's Unfinished conducted by Harnoncourt.


----------



## Isola (Mar 26, 2008)

Great! Thanks a lot, Rolf.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I was almost displeased to see that Bernstein's legendary later reading of Mahler's First was the one they selected to represent it, because I already have it, but then again it is probably the best introductory Mahler performance I can think of.

I'm listening to Jansons' Sibelius 2nd at the moment... gotta love those woodwinds of the RCO!!!


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

I downloaded all ten symphonies late last night. I'm very excited about the prospect of hearing the Saint-Saens and the Brahms. I've already heard the Mahler No. 1 and the Sibelius No. 2. The former impressed me much more than the latter.

FK


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Yes, that Mahler is unsurpassable.


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh no,i bought those recordings.Jansons' Beethoven Symphony No.2 and Brahms Symphony No.2 recordings are incredible but not so fond of his Sibelius No.2.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

So are these the same as the recent releases? If so, I bought the Mahler and the Sibelius months ago. And I agree about the Sibelius - it's lacking in something. Osma Vanska's BIS recording remains my benchmark for this work.

FK


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Just when I thought I could use this as my intro. to Sibelius' symphonies.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

No, no, my friend - don't begin here.

Start first with Vanska's BIS cycle, then explore those by Colin Davis, Loren Maazel, Herbert Blomstedt, et al.

FK


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kuhlau said:


> No, no, my friend - don't begin here.
> 
> Start first with Vanska's BIS cycle, then explore those by Colin Davis, Loren Maazel, Herbert Blomstedt, et al.
> 
> FK


Thanks for the caution.  I don't buy discs before I sample a piece and like it. The wonderful people at BIS have some sort of arrangement with Naxos that lets me listen to the tracks online, although presumably at a low bit-rate.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

You can get MP3s of all the Vanska/BIS Sibelius symphonies pretty cheaply from www.eclassical.com if you really want to 'try before you buy'. 

FK


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I thought the Sibelius represented on the download was decent. Indeed, it wasn't the most thrilling thing in the world, but it wasn't really the worst.

Yes, the Mahler is pretty well definitive... as definitive as Mahler gets, anyway.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Perhaps you haven't listened to as many recordings of it as I have.  I'll admit this has made me a tad hypercritical.

FK


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Well...Not so fond of Vanska either,i would start with Davis if i needed a cycle to start with.Otherwise young Mariss Jansons on EMI recorded 1,2,3&5 with his beloved Oslo Philharmonic and they are fresh,natural performances full of vitality.I think that is the best place to start Sibelius as far as my listening experience goes.If you want the best overall cycle however Berglund on EMI ,in my humble opinion, gets that honour with Blomstedt on Decca comes close second. 

Beg to disagree about Bernstein's Mahler too.Never liked his conducting in general.His mannerisms and sentimentality feels forced and unnatural to me.If you like highly emotional,no boundaries Mahler,then Klaus Tennstedt should do the trick for you.Of course you will never have the magnificent playing of KCO in any of the Tennstedt's London Philharmonic recordings.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I do admire Berglund's Sibelius, but after awhile it gets a bit stiff and no-nonsense for my tastes. Bernstein's conducting in general is in my opinion what sets him as one of the greats: that he didn't go by convention at all, but rather was different in his own way. I consider his Mahler to be some of the greatest I've ever heard (though some individual CDs have caught my ear: Robert Shaw's Mahler 8th, to name one).

Anyway, how does the Bruckner sound from this? Just wondering, as it is my first Bruckner recording at all.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Talking of Bernstein, and staying with the Sibelius symphonies, I've no love for his recordings of these with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. He pulls the music about too much - particularly in the Third Symphony - and (IMO) robs this music of some of its charms.

FK


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

kiwipolish said:


> These Dutch listeners seem to cough a lot.


 .........................


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

You should hear Londoners first...


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

I quite agree.

I once attended a recital at the Wigmore Hall in London - a wonderful venue for chamber and solo music. I had a chest infection at the time, which meant I was coughing uncontrollably almost all day, every day. But during the performances, I was absolutely silent. I wish the same could've been said for the 'healthy' patrons I shared the room with.

FK


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Incidentally (and to bring this thread back on topic), the Brahms symphony in this series of freebies is rather good. I'm not very well versed in this particular work, but it holds up well against interpretations by the likes of Haitink and Solti - if somewhat less impassioned than that of the latter conductor.

FK


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Kuhlau,which Brahms symphony they release an under which conductor?


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

It's the Brahms Symphony No. 2 under Jansons.

FK


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

I wonder why they need to know your physical address when you register. I get enough junk mail as it is.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Perhaps they're planning on sending us all free CDs. 

FK


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes,that is a good performance.Jansons has always been most satisfactory in Brahms.I watched him conducting the first live with Concertgebouw and it was the best concert-going experience i have ever had in my life.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Can these be saved or just listened to ??


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Both, Andante. And you can download basic liner notes, too.

Only one drawback: all the movements of each symphony are contained in a single 320kbps MP3 file. So, just get an MP3 splitter for free off the web and you're all set.

FK


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Kuhlau, have got on to it, what splitter would you advise ?? there are a heck of a lot to choose from lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Too late to edit previous post ??

Settled on *Wave Pad sound editor*, tried out a lot of the others but this was the best free one that I could find


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, Andante - I missed your previous post.

Sounds like you've got it sorted out, though. 

FK


----------

